# Where to go from here following 4th failed treatment



## becks99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi 

I was just hoping for some advice from people in a similar situation to me.  We have just completed our fourth treatment which resulted in a BFN.  Our clinic are unable to give any explanation as to what may have gone wrong and say it's just one of those things, surely there must be something wrong otherwise why isn't it working? We're wondering about changing clinics but it is hard to feel positive about any future treatment.  Sorry for sounding so negative just don't know what to do next    

Becky


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Becky!
I'm sorry to read that you've had another negative hun 
This whole process is so difficult and emotionally draining...but if it's any concelation you're not alone, all the ladie's on here are going through the same thing in one way or another.
I was told the same as you "it's one of those thing's" 
Did you have any test's done? blood's etc...
Also I don't know where you live but a few of the girl's on here have gone to the ARGC in london and they've had excellent treatment with good result's. 
Unfortunately I live up North so I'm to far!!
I wish you and you're DH luck hun and don't give up hope, you'll get there! 
Jen.x


----------



## becks99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Jen, 

It does really help to know that there are people that understand exactly how I feel.  I was prescribed Prednisolone 5mg three times a day, Clexane injections, progynova and crinone.  I didn't have any blood tests.  As we are having treatment because of my DP's vasectomy it feels as though no other issues are being considered.  We live in Essex so ARGC would be an option.  We have to self fund so cost is an issue but think it would definately be worth trying to save the extra amount it would cost to going there. 

Best wishes
Becky x


----------



## nicpic (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Becky,

I am also in Essex and failed my 3rd cycle in December, we were at the Brentwood Nuffield. I felt previously that they had been quite thorough in testing me for any issuesand after the 3rd failed they tested me for AMH which came back very low and they sort of blamed that and said try donor eggs. We are not ready for that route and felt that we haven't really got to the bottom of the real issue so we did change to the ARGC and they have shed a whole new light on it. Their approach is so thorough and whilst it does work out expensive due to the level of testing they do, we feel they are more likely to find the reason its not working. Their cases are typically those who have failed elsewhere and they do the chicago test which covers immune issues which could cause implantation failure. We were very impressed with our first consultation in Feb and plan to progress with them for 1 cycle so we feel we have tried the best. It might be worth having the consultation with them which is £150 and then see how you feel.  I requested all of my notes from my previous clinic and sent them to the ARGC and they were really thorough in reviewing what i had already had done and my IVF results from previous cycles.
Good luck with your decision!
Nic 
xx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Becky - I'm so sorry about your BFN  Life suck sometimes.

Maybe take a look at the FAQ thread on the immunes board. Some of it is a bit overwhelming but there is some stuff on there about improving egg quality etc and also what tests you could have done. If cost is an issue then have a word with your dr for some of the basic stuff maybe. 

5 mg prednisolone is, IMHO, the make you feel better and keep her quiet generic dose. I also am only prescribed 5 mg but I think I may increase it next time. If you have done the same protocol each time then I would ask for something different. Are you on the long or short protocol? And if you are not happy with your clinic then change. This journey is hard enough without having doubts before you even start. You have to have faith in your clinic.

I really hope you find a way forward but take some time to heal before you make plans about your next move.
 Katxxx


----------



## becks99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi

Nic - Thanks for your advice, I agree that it would be best to have an appointmant at ARGC then decide what to do, it is good to hear that they were thorough in going over your medical notes.  Good luck for your next cycle. x

Kat - I've always been on the long protocol and as far as I know my eggs have been good, we don't have great fertilisation but have been told that this is to be expected as DP has to have TESE, we have also only made it to blastos on the last cycle and only ever had one frostie.  Our clinic are really lovely which makes the thought of changing difficult but not sure it's worth remaining there after so many failed attempts.  It's all so confusing!!!

Becky xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi everyone  i too are from ESSEX/HERTS  and my 1st IVF  MC at 13 week  2nd and 3rd IVF failed so i had to move on from barts as i will be 40 in june and i am running out of time so we have send the form off to ARGC and see what Mr T has to say and go from there  as i know everyone is different so i am hoping my aren't that bad  as i had brilliant cell 7 and 8 grade 2 and 1 but they dont seem to stick  so hopefully Mr T will do something about implantation  
I have been reading load of success rate from ARGC  So i am really exciting already 
Becky7 xx


----------

